# Strathmartine Hospital, Dundee - January 2015



## Goldie87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Strathmartine Hospital was established as the Badlovan Hospital in Jan 1855 as an orphanage, hospital and place of education and training for 'imbecile' children, the first of its kind in Scotland. It was funded mainly from the benevolence of Sir John and Lady Jane Ogilvy, voluntary contributions and fees. In 1856 name changed to Baldovan Asylum, in 1858 licenced under the Luancy Act. In 1867 the orphanage moved and the Asylum concentrated on care and education of handicapped children. It expanded physically in 1901 with new buildings and in 1925 the trustees formed an incorporation with the countries of Aberdeen, Angus, Kincardine and Perth to manage the hospital and provide for children of all 4 counties. The hospital was decommissioned in stages from the mid 1980s, closing completely in 2003. The hospital site was sold to a property development company in May 2005. 

A quick visit as we were on our way elsewhere at the time, but it would have been rude no to stop off here for a look around. Really trashed but theres some nice decay in places, surprised whats there now still survives after all this time really. Visited with Krypton.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 17, 2015)

Thats nice that is, lots of different stages of decay! 
Fantastic photos as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 17, 2015)

Good shots. I didn't realise this place was still standing. (A bit far from me, but not as far as it is from you, so I suppose I have no excuse).


----------



## smiler (Feb 17, 2015)

It's May have been knocked about a bit but it still looks good for a wander,nice pics, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the decay going on in there, nice swimming pool as well....good work mate


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, I was quite surprised anything was left so it was all good. Certainly a bit far for a day trip, but seeing as we were in Scotland for a week an asylum just had to be done! lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful building and great photo,thanks for showing.


----------



## kris1990 (Mar 30, 2015)

Great Photos there! visited last year but was getting dark and couldnt find a way in!


----------



## alpickering (May 11, 2015)

These photo's are great, it looks like such a great place, I'd love to go here myself


----------



## jaydee (May 17, 2015)

Major fire in parts of the main building in April 2015. According to local newspaper a dangerous buildings notice was then served on the owners and part of the former hospital is to be demolished before the end of the month.


----------



## Sockio (May 18, 2015)

Wow, really nice photos, and a fantastic looking building. Will definitely look into visiting this in the near future, if possible.


----------

